# Threadfin rainbowfish care



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

has anyone tried keeping threadfin rainbows? a person from another forum mentioned that threadfins will not survive on a planted tank when dosing ferts. apparently, they are very sensitive to nitrates. i'm dosing EI so i'm a bit concern about keeping them. any experience on these cute fellas?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> has anyone tried keeping threadfin rainbows? a person from another forum mentioned that threadfins will not survive on a planted tank when dosing ferts. apparently, they are very sensitive to nitrates. i'm dosing EI so i'm a bit concern about keeping them. any experience on these cute fellas?


I haven't had any problems with mine in planted tanks. I dose with Excel and no problems. I find them to be very tough and fiesty fish!!


----------



## Rastapus (Apr 21, 2010)

I have not heard that. We have imported them many times and find them to be quite hardy. Nitrates would not be an issue in a planted tank in general and I have no idea what additive would be hard on Threadfins in particular.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Never heard of such a thing! I have a extremely planted tank, always dosing with CO2, and with tons of apistogramma, rainbows, and even pink chalceus that can eat them, but they are still well and alive!


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

i do EI dosing and KNO3 seem to create a spike in nitrates after dosing. that's what i'm worried about. i don't have the threadfins yet but i'd like to know before i get some.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

They're hardly little guys!!
Just don't put them with big fish =_____= I'm more worried of em getting swallowed.. one is already MIA (missing in action)!


----------



## tammam (Apr 22, 2010)

Mine did not survive. Kinda just slowly dwindled and disappeared. I have apistos in the same tank now, which are supposed to be more sensative, and they are thriving. Strange.


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't have any problems with dosing either and I also use KNO3. Threadfins IMO are hardy and I too have them in a heavly planted tank.


----------



## keitarosan (Apr 21, 2010)

perfect! now that i have confirmation from 1st hand experience hobbyists. i'll get the cute fellas hopefully today. planning to get small guys like threadfins dario dario to augment my small stock of pygmy cories and otto.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan said:


> i do EI dosing and KNO3 seem to create a spike in nitrates after dosing. that's what i'm worried about. i don't have the threadfins yet but i'd like to know before i get some.


There seems to be some confusion here. When you are dosing KNO3, you are dosing nitrates and Potassium, so of course there would be a spike in nitrates. You didn't expect that?

Also, with ferts you are dosing inorganic nitrates, which is different than ammonia produced from the fish converted to nitrite and then nitrate by your biofilter.


----------



## Reva (Apr 21, 2010)

keitarosan is right about the nitrates..
threadfins are very sensitive to nitrates and sudden changes in pH. even though they like heavily planted tanks, you have to be really careful to do the partial water changes. Also, they do not do well with nippy fish. Rasboras and small barbs are good tankmates...


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

From my experience.. I do 40-50% water change weekly... and they're with Pink Chalceus and other big nippy rainbow fish and apistogramma.. and they're still doing extremely well.. so I find them hardy fish~ This is just my experience!


----------



## lotus (Apr 22, 2010)

I too do 40-50% water changes weekly. They are still thriving.


----------

